# So excited! Deposit down on a new puppy!



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys,
Just got back home from looking at a puppy

As some people know I've been looking for ages for a new puppy.

An ad went up online yesterday and I went to see it first thing this morning.
First thing the women was lovely,and the house/environment was really nice/posh.
She has both mum and dad.Mum is 3 pounds and dad is 4. And the mum has had 2 puppys a boy and a girl.The boy is very playful and the girl is more loving and smaller.I'm getting the girl Their very healthy pups btw.

The puppys were playing and it was so cute seeing how the mum and dad dogs were really caring for their pups,I've never seen this before and I could tell how much the owner cared about her dogs.

I get her on the 28th May when shes 8 weeks and she was born Mothers day.Gotta scamble the money together though as I didnt plan on getting one till end of june but she's too perfect to miss!She was £900 so reasonable price and she only lives 10 miles away.

Another thing I always say I wante 2/3 pound chi and I never realised how small that must be,so I'm glad I didnt get a 2 pound one.

My two are 6 and 7 pounds so bigger although bambi would have been thinner when she was young.But seeing this pups dad at 4 pound is still super tiny especially next to my two.So i'd be super happy if I got a 4 pound dog.
I doubt it will be bigger than four though seen as the parents are 3 and 4 pounds.She is so cute.Just wanted to express how excited I am LOL


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations at last a new puppy!!!!!! have you any pics ? tell the breeder you want some,can't wait to see her


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm going back on friday to see her again because today I went with my mum and dad so fri am going back with my bf,because I want him to see the dogs parents etc.

I tried taking pics on my phone of the parents/pups but they kept moving and the pictures kept going blurry.
I need some really good pics of the whole family before I collect her though becuase I have a scrap book with pics of my two dogs and their realtives so I'd like pictures of the whole family for that.

I'm going to ask her if she has any pictures she can send me and I'll get them on here.

I just hope nothing goes wrong in the next few weeks lol.

What do you guys think for names?Her mother is Lola and dad Charley.

I'm a huge Paris hilton and disney fan.
My top 3 names what I've had in mind for about a year are: Princess Aurora,Cindrella or Tinkerbell.
Tbh I love tinkerbell and Tinks for short becuase its super cute but its sooo common whats putting me off.
And I love Aurora because its diffrent,and my fav character but its not as cute as tinks.So im stuck lol

Jeeze you'd never guess I was 19 and a boy ha x


----------



## pdensley (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, hope all goes well with the new puppy. Hope you don't mind me asking but my chi Daisy is 7 months now and would love a little friend for her!! Much to our delight Ruby, Daisys mum is having puppies due in June. We have been given first refusal on a little girl and I was just wondering how Daisy would be with a new pup.....we love Daisy to pieces but wonder if maybe we should wait until she is older and devote more time to her, would they get along..lots of questions? Are 2 chis easier to look after. Daisy is amazing, so easy going and loving. Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats for the new puppy. You must be super excited now. Prepare yourself for some sleepless nights until you can pick her up  The only thing you can think of is going to be her


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Auroura is lovely,Tinks sounds like (Stinks)


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I prefer Aurora or Cindarella. I honestly dont really like Tinkerbell


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

pdensley-
I think it would be fine to get a new pup,just make sure you give them both attention and give seperate attention so that no one feels left out.
She might be abit funny at first but I think their much better in packs then on their own.

In less than two years I've gone from no animals to 2 and another on the way lol.Bruiser my youngest hes 1 and he loves playing and company of another dog.

And I love the name tinkerbell but It is very common and not orginal.
I like the name "princess Aurora" but no one I tell does they all prefer tinkerbell :/

And I know what you mean I was so excited last night about going to see her,i hardly slept.I carnt wait to get her home.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats! I am so excited for you  I cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations, I just got my new chi last week, I named her Amberleah lou lou. My husband wanted Amber, my daughter wanted Leah, I wanted lou lou. so I choose them all.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats! I like Tink. How about Paris since you like Paris Hilton. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I always kind of liked the name Foxybelle for a girl and I know of a Chihuahua girl who is called Jasmine. Like that name too and she even got a Paris Hilton autograph just for herself lol.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! Paris has a yorkie named Cinderella I think? You could call her cinder or ella for short maybe Cindy can't wait to see pics! What does she look like? What colour coat? Short coat?


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Congrats! I like the name Aurora. I know it can be really hard to decide on just the right name.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Aurora is a brilliant name!
So happy for you 
PLZ post pics soon


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh shes short haired and her colour is like a light brown is it called sable?
The lady said she has been getting lighter each week and orignally she was dark brown.
Her brother takes after his dad and is more fawn in colour whereas she takes after her mother more x

I was comparing her to how big bruiser was,we got him at 6 weeks old and this is his first pic.









And then the new pup is 6 weeks old now and she looks much smaller.









Shes on the right.Its not a very good picture though,because in person the boy looks a bit darker-more fawn and she looks a bit lighter.And you carnt really tell in the pic that hes bigger than her.

I hope her colour doesnt keep changin too much though,as I love her colour at the moment its very similiar to Tinkerbells lol!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

*fixed picture


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

BambiHilton said:


> Oh shes
> And then the new pup is 6 weeks old now and she looks much smaller.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha awww she's really pretty seems like ur really stuck on tinkerbell I'd just name her tinkerbell who cares if it's common or if people don't like it I have a dog named "Baby-Love" people lookat me cross eyed when I tell them lol


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I actually love the name baby-love! It reminds me of girls of the playboy mansion,Holly always said baby-love lol.
I like Aurora but I dunno its hard to say in a doggy/baby voice lol She will more than likely be Tinkerbell though x


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Just been too see her again today! I carnt belive the pups have changed since tuesday when I saw her.
Shes got lighter again and her ears are more upwards,so cute I wanted to take her home haha.

The boy has got some people going to see him tommorrow and he takes after his dad and seems to be getting more gingery and his ears havent started to prick up yet.Hes also much more active/playful than the girl and hes jusut slightly bigger/fatter.

Was funny the pups were play fighting and the boy pulled the girl pup around by her tail,bless them.


So two weeks today and I'll have her home!Cannot wait.I can see me spending every last penny I have on her becuase I want to get lots of new things for all three dogs.


----------

